# Hesston 1071 mower conditioner



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I am looking at a Hesston 1071 mower conditioner and know nothing about trouble that owners may have had with this unit, also what would be the difference between it and the Hesston 1070.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

We have a Hesston 1090 (the 1091 was the newer version, but pretty close to the same.) We bought it knowing parts were a long ways away from where live. In the three years we've owned it we have never had to replace anything. It is a very reliable mower conditioner. We are now looking to sell for the only reason that we would like to upgrade to a discbine.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I went ahead and purchased it for $800.00. It had a new sickle bar new in the box with and the seller will pull it 20 miles (half way) and meet me with it. The unit had always been kept in a barn but he bought it from the original owner so that the owner could park his tractor inside since he had just lost his other barn due to a fire. The mower still had a sharp corner on the rubber roller and the paint had just begun to wear on the bar across the front. Supposedly it had only done a low amount of acreage per year. The tires are original and show severe weather checking but I have seen tires like that last quite some time. We have a Hesston dealer 10 miles away but I have heard that parts will become harder to aquire since they were bought out by AGCO but there are a lot of old Hesston mowers in the area. The only bad thing is that we have close recycling center in Louisville KY and a lot of parts machine have been hauled off. I will make a few rounds around the field early this year to check it out. By the way will the parts from a 1070 work on it?


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds like you got a really good deal on it! Our manual for ours is for a 1091 and seems to be near identical to our 1090. I would think that they would have interchangable parts, for the most part.


----------



## boomerray (May 25, 2021)

how difficult is it to transport a 1071 on a flatbed trailer thanks


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

boomerray said:


> how difficult is it to transport a 1071 on a flatbed trailer thanks


Are you wanting to go from job to job or just transport once?


----------

